# 730  731       ?
.
    5 .
    2011  2012 .
2011	 - 536*564,91	-   -463*000
2012  - 576*444,74 -  -   - 512*000
: 	975 000,00

   975 000,00/ 731 = 1 333,79

  ,    975 000,00/730 = 1 335,62

  - ? , ,  !!

----------

2011    2012 ?      ...

----------

> 2011    2012 ?      ...


...    365 + 366 = 731

   ,    730..
  255-    730.. ?))

----------

> 3.1.          ,              ,    1  ,  **


.
    - 256 ?

----------

> .
>     - 256 ?


 !

  ,    .
,  .
   .

----------


## Dinchik

> 255-    730.. ?))


730   ( ) /.  ,        730 ?

----------

> 730   ( ) /.  ,        730 ?

----------


## Dinchik

> 


 ?      ,  731  .     ,   .

----------

1..,    ,     ?

----------


## Dinchik

> 1..,    ,     ?


 ,   :Smilie:       .        -         .

----------

,      ...

/731 < /730

----------

2011  2012 ,   - ...

----------


## Dinchik

> ,      ...
> 
> /731 < /730


   .  



> 2011	 - 536*564,91	-   -463*000
> 2012 - 576*444,74 - -   - 512*000


..    536464,91,  463000 -  
  576444,74,  512000 -  . 
      730 ?       730?

----------

-   ...

----------


## Dinchik

> -   ...


  ,              731 .     ,   730     ?     ? -    .



> ,        730 ?





> 


       ?

----------

1.       
2.      
3.         -   
4.     
5.     / 730

 ?

----------


## Dinchik

> ?


 . ! :Embarrassment:

----------

2014.  : 2012  2013.   2012. - 800 000,00.   2013. - 900 000,00. /       . :  2012. - 512 000,00;  2013 - 568 000,00.  2012. -   (366 ); 2013. - 365 . 
(512 000,00+568 000,00)/731=1 477,43   .

      (512 000,00+568 000,00)/730=1 479,45.
     1 477,43  1 479,45?
           ,        ? (800 000,00>512 000.00; 900 000.00>568 000.00)
      .

----------


## kiry

> 1 479,45?

----------

1  1 477,43.   ,   (/730)    ,  (/(731- /, )>(/731).

----------


## GSokolov

> 1  1 477,43


 :yes:   /    2014 .

----------

,  /       1 477,43,    1 479,45? ((((

----------


## kiry

> (/(731- /, )>(/731).


 
*GSokolov* .   ,    ,  
(512 000,00+568 000,00)/731=1 477,43
        0,          1 479,45.
255- "3.3.          ,      ,      3.1  ,    ,     730              ,       "       ,     ,     "    ,        ,     ."
  3.1    ,

----------


## waw

> ,  /       1 477,43,    1 479,45?


      ,  :
1)        (1 477,43);
2)       (1 479,45)   ,  ** (1 477,43).

     ,     ?
     ,    .  :Smilie:

----------


## waw

> 3.1    ,


        - ,      .
       ,      ,    ,   .
   ,          ,           ,      ,      .

----------


## kiry

800  900 ,    , , 10 . 
 (512 000,00+568 000,00)/721=1 497,92
      (1 479,45)   ,   (1 479,45)
 ?

----------


## waw

> ?


.

     -       ,    .
   .       ( ),     ,  ,   3.1,  .

----------

,      731,      730.  , ,   1     731   .     ,     ....

----------


## waw

> , ,   1     731   .


   1   -    730 ,    .
**    - ,     - ,     731 .

----------


## Andron Step

?

     2      731  ,  .

    ,        ,      .
 (568000+512000)/730=1479,45.

1479,45   ,           .

----------

(800 000,00+900 000,00),    ,     (512 000,00+568 000,00)/730=       1 479,45

----------


## Andron Step

> (800 000,00+900 000,00),    ,     (512 000,00+568 000,00)/730=       1 479,45


  ,  . 3.2 . 14   N 255   29 12 2006 .

----------


## GSokolov

> ,     (512 000,00+568 000,00)/730= 1 479,45


  255-   ,       ,     2      .     730,      -   ,    .         ,  731,    ,             .

----------


## waw

> (800 000,00+900 000,00),    ,     (512 000,00+568 000,00)/730= 1 479,45


  ,       -       ** :
1)       ;
2)    ,   . 1)   .

     . 15(2)  375 -        .
 ,        - ,    .

     ,            -  .

----------


## Andron Step

> (800 000,00+900 000,00),    ,     (512 000,00+568 000,00)/730=       1 479,45


    . 3.3 . 14   N 255  29 12 2006. 

  ,   . 3.2   .

 . 3.1    .
(800 000,00 +900 000,00) /731=2325  .

 . 3.3      . 
(512 000,00 +568 000,00) /730=1479,45. 

   1479,45  2014 .

----------

2014      2014.,        2012,2013 .  -   ,   512 000  568 000.          (   )....        (512 000+568 000)/731=1 477,43

----------


## waw

> . 3.3 . 14   N 255  29 12 2006.


        -  . 3.3   ,      ,     .3.1:



> 3.3          ,      , *     3.1*  ...


   ,     .3.1      3.3.




> . 3.1    .
> (800 000,00 +900 000,00) /731=2325  .


      .3.2, ,      .

----------


## Andron Step

> -  . 3.3   ,      ,     .3.1:
> 
> 
>    ,     .3.1      3.3.


 .    . 

  :    3.3      2014 

      (568 000 +512 000) /730????

         ????      ?

----------


## waw

> :    3.3      2014


   .

       . 3.1:



> (800 000,00 +900 000,00) /731=2325  .


     ""   . 3.2.
  ,  ,       ?
  ,     ?
---------

       . 3.1,     . 3.2,     :
(MIN(512000, 800000) + MIN(568000, 900000)) / 731 = 1477,43

  ,    . 3.3.

----------

,    3.1        ....  3.2  .       3.3      3.1.

----------


## Andron Step

> . 3.1,     . 3.2,     :
> (MIN(512000, 800000) + MIN(568000, 900000)) / 731 = 1477,43
> 
>   ,    . 3.3.


     . 3.3?

----------


## GSokolov

> . 3.3?


__    . . 3.2           .3.1,  . 3.3       .3.2.    .    .3.3  __  (    .3.1), ..          ,     . . ,  ,       ,   ,     .

----------


## Andron Step

> __    . . 3.2           .3.1,  . 3.3       .3.2.    .    .3.3  __  (    .3.1), ..          ,     . . ,  ,       ,   ,     .


   ?
   .     . . 3.1; 3.2;
(MIN(512000,  800000) +   MIN(568000,  900000)) /700 = 1542,85

  1542,85  ,   . 3.3.
(512 000,00 + 568 000,00) /730 =1479,45.

----------


## waw

> ?


.




> .3.3         (    .3.1), ..          ,     . .


 ,     ,      ,   ,    ,   "",        /.
          ,        /  ,   . 3.3.

----------


## GSokolov

> /


  .3.3     ,      /    .

----------


## waw

> .3.3     ,      /    .


    .
 . 3.3    - 2  .
       ,      .         .
,   2013-2014 .   2011-2012 .,   / 2015     ,  . 3.3.

----------


## GSokolov

> ,   2013-2014 .   2011-2012


,  , , ,    .  -     ,     ,           ,   .

----------


## waw

> 


,       ,      "  ".
 ,      ,       ,      .3.3.

----------


## GSokolov

,    ?    .  __   .   __  .   __   .

----------

> ,    ?    .


  :Embarrassment: 
     2014. 2012-2013  ,  ,   731.      730  :Wink:

----------


## Andron Step

> 2014. 2012-2013  ,  ,   731.      730


      ,    .

 = (512 000,00 +568 000,00) /731=1 477,43 

/ = (512 000,00 +568 000,00) 730 =1 479,45.

----------


## waw

> ,    ?


,       , ,     ,   ,     .




> .


    ,   ""   .  :Smilie:

----------


## Andron Step

> ,       ,      "  ".
>  ,      ,       ,      .3.3.


    . 1 ,       ,    .

----------


## waw

> . 1 ,       ,    .


     ,     ,  .3.3.

----------

